# Tabletop Watchmaker Bench - Where Can I Get One?



## jnash

I liked the look of this , however everything is in the US and the postage is awful, anyone built, source one like this.










Thank you in advance

Jonathan


----------



## Micky

I built one to go on the top of a watch making bench that I also built. Sometimes I like the extra height for certain jobs like oiling pallet jewells. Mine is very basic. Just 4 legs put on a square of wood with a bead around the top. It would be nice to find something part way there and adapt it to suit. Let us know if you find something.


----------



## pugster

theres a few places make bespoke , tho i guess expensive i.e>

http://www.emir.co.u...tchmakers-bench

tho you will prob have more fun either making one or finding an old solid wood desk you like (maybe auction , brown furniture is cheap atm) , and modify it yourself how you want.

http://forums.watchuseek.com/f6/basic-homemade-watchmakers-bench-photo-layout-283143.html


----------



## harryblakes7

have a look at your local auction rooms for an old accounts desk or something very similar, you can usually get a nice one for about Â£80 and it's real wood too, not chipboard :yes:


----------



## jnash

Hi guys, thanks for the reply, I'm looking for something that is table top as my tiny little flat doesn't have the space for an actual desk - girlfriend has dibbs the space with all her shoes


----------



## pugster

yup the vintage ones i mean are called writing desks , some open with a slope and some flat, just need to look around , this is what i mean

http://www.the-saleroom.com/en-gb/search-results?searchTerm=writing+slope&x=0&y=0


----------



## Micky

I think this is a miniture box/desk that sits on top of a normal table?


----------



## jnash

Yep Mickey, that's what I'm looking for, I think Im going to set myself a little project on building my own, however can't have wood as "it doesn't go" I've been told, I'll let you know how I get on. !


----------



## jnash

Heres what i ended up with http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=72911


----------

